# (US Colleges Only)IB Credits VS AP Credits



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 2, 2008)

I have 4 older brothers and sisters, all of which have been accepted to/graduated from University of Virginia. High School is next year, and I really want to know whether I should do the IB program or regularly do AP credits. 
I know that a lot of US colleges do not accept IB credits, but what known colleges do accept them? 

thanks in advanced, Daniel


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2008)

So you don't want to go to the University of Virginia?


----------



## pjk (Nov 2, 2008)

It doesn't matter too much, really. AP isn't bad. I've never taken IB.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 3, 2008)

Some schools cap how many AP credits you can bring in. So beware. Do you have dual enrollment? Do a little bit of both. 
Like I had taken enough AP classes in high school to get 45 credits however they only allowed me to actually use 30 of them. I don't know anything about IB thats just my experience with AP.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 3, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Some schools cap how many AP credits you can bring in. So beware. Do you have dual enrollment? Do a little bit of both.
> Like I had taken enough AP classes in high school to get 45 credits however they only allowed me to actually use 30 of them. I don't know anything about IB thats just my experience with AP.



And some schools just don't recognize them (mainly IV League and CalTech, but still). Over in the insignificant state of Utah, IB can waive about two years of college. That's Utah, 'tho. From my knowledge, AP emphasizes in-depth knowledge of a subject (for physics, you had better know all the equations and how to use them), while IB emphasizes thinking and reasoning (questions like, "Explain...." and "Discuss..."; IB *any subject* is like AP English with a subject sway).


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 3, 2008)

What about Governors School?
What benefits does that have?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2008)

If you are planning on going to the same University your 4 siblings have, you should have absolutely no trouble getting in. IMO don't bother taking AP credits, and just take the classes in college. AP credits and other things are really only worth it if you have to compete in the crap system that is US academics. Since you don't learn crap in high school, just take it easy and get good grades. That and your legacy credentials will be more enough to get your into UV and then you can actually learn stuff there.


----------



## kratos94 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well Im in IB and im not 100% sure about the whole thing but i know for atleast where i go you end up taking a bunch of ap classes in junior and senior year


----------



## Bryan (Nov 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> IMO don't bother taking AP credits, and just take the classes in college.



Wrong.....AP credits can save you a lot of money on college. My wife completed her bachelor's degree in 3 years because of AP credits. So yeah, a whole year of college she didn't have to pay for.


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > IMO don't bother taking AP credits, and just take the classes in college.
> ...



I second that. Getting good scores on AP tests basically gives you free college credits!


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 3, 2008)

Why should I do IB next year then? Argh...IB just prepares you for the "study habits", and improves your time management. They give you a ton of hwk and assignments, and on top of that, you also have to complete 150 hours of CAS hours (Creativity (cubing comps?), Action (sports), and Service (community service)) within the 2 senior years, and write an Extended Essay. Hmmm....


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 3, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Why should I do IB next year then? Argh...IB just prepares you for the "study habits", and improves your time management. They give you a ton of hwk and assignments, and on top of that, you also have to complete 150 hours of CAS hours (Creativity (cubing comps?), Action (sports), and Service (community service)) within the 2 senior years, and write an Extended Essay. Hmmm....



But the EE can be on, like, anything. Two of my friends did math proofs (one of whom stole the proof from USA/Canada MathCamp). The issue is, although it's a good idea, too many people have found loopholes with it (lessee... ARML counts as... 4 billion hours per year... Debate... another 4 billion... yeah).


----------



## Fusty (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's what I did. I did AP credits. I used all the time I had left over to cram in extra-curricular things. Junior/Senior year of High School I was in 7 musical groups, traveled to Scotland and New Zealand and Played in the Sydney Opera House in one group. I did science fairs and tried to patent two things. I made significant strides to apply early to schools. I made significant strides to apply as creatively as possible. I got into Johns Hopkins no problem. They took my credits and all was hunky dory...till I left that school, but that's another story. I think a good school looks for people who seem to be interested in the world. IB certainly is challenging, but may appear a bit focused(despite the breadth of material covered) and going out on your own and finding things that look good on an application might be more personally rewarding in the end, instead of following the IB program like every other IB student.

In the end.  Do what you want man. Don't stop cubing though...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 3, 2008)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > IMO don't bother taking AP credits, and just take the classes in college.
> ...



Wrong... AP credits save you time, not necessarily money. It saves you from spending time taking introductory courses in college, and instead taking somewhat more advanced courses.

I, for one, came in as a second semester student, but still will be paying tuition for four years of college.

That said, nobody should listen to the "advice" masterofthebass has, for that very reason. Take the AP courses, get the credits, and if your college takes AP credit, great. Spend the time getting ahead in your major or taking classes you instead, as opposed to, say, calculus I or introductory economics classes.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can go to the college's website and check what they accept. Usually if a school does take credit, it's pretty even for both IB and AP. 

If anyone wants to know if they should do IB, PM me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 7, 2008)

Definitely take AP or IB, since the difficulty of your classes is something colleges take in to account. You will(I hope) gain a better understanding of the material by taking harder classes. Also, be sure to study for the tests. I didnt really prepare for the Physics or Chem APs, and got 4s on all of them so I can't use them here(stupid Ivy League and their 5s). However, my Mechanics class is basically the same as my high school course, so its super easy.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 20, 2011)

If your goals are to go to the best schools, take them both. Take all that you can. Ace them all, and pass all of the exams with high scores. Otherwise, you do not need any AP/IB. I find that I have not learned much from my AP classes ( no IB offered. But of course there are scores of remedial classes, and a few AP). The learning takes place on your own...few of my teachers actually knew what they were talking about.


----------



## uberCuber (May 20, 2011)

Well I'm sure he appreciates the advice answering his question from 2 and a half years ago.

On topic though, in response to Dan Cohen's "take it easy and get good grades" on the first page, why not just take the AP classes and get good grades anyway? APs are easy


----------



## collinbxyz (May 20, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> If your goals are to go to the best schools, take them both. Take all that you can. Ace them all, and pass all of the exams with high scores. Otherwise, you do not need any AP/IB. I find that I have not learned much from my AP classes ( no IB offered. But of course there are scores of remedial classes, and a few AP). The learning takes place on your own...few of my teachers actually knew what they were talking about.


 
Dude, this was 2 and a half years ago...I think he's already chosen...a while ago...


----------



## danthecuber (May 20, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> APs are easy


 
I second this.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Dude, this was 2 and a half years ago...I think he's already chosen...a while ago...


 
High school is 4 years long.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Dude, this was 2 and a half years ago...I think he's already chosen...a while ago...


 I still wanted to contribute to this open parlor...actually I did not notice the date, fail on my behalf


----------



## cubeslayer (May 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Well I'm sure he appreciates the advice answering his question from 2 and a half years ago.
> 
> On topic though, in response to Dan Cohen's "take it easy and get good grades" on the first page, why not just take the AP classes and get good grades anyway? APs are easy



I support this as well. Only "hard" AP was a foreign language, but everything else was as simple as a cube.


----------

